# UP Regulators



## Martin cape (23 Dec 2012)

Hi, I'm still looking about for a good regulator with solenoid, twin gauge and adjustable working pressure. 

Has anyone got any info on the UP regulators on Tankscape website? The boxes seem to have Chinese text on them which I'm a bit dubious about. Even though they are a good price. 

Other alternative is the Easy Aqua one from Aqua Essentials. Any advice appreciated guys


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Dec 2012)

Well these Chinese Regulators are set up to a higher level presssure. So the adjustability is not needed in most of the cases. I would use that only if i have a weaker system like non screw bubble counters, valves or i am worried about a reactor/diffusor health which is designed to lower pressure. Otherwise they both fine.


----------



## foxfish (24 Dec 2012)

I think I read that the UP reg was set around 3 bar! I would agree with Victor & add that sort of pressure will test you equipment to the extreme.
You can try the search button for info on other makes of reg, I use a Dennerle model but they are quite expensive.
I have asked similar questions to yours in the past but it seems lots of folk have different ideas & favourite models with no set answer!


----------



## samboco (27 Dec 2012)

I have been using an up adjustable reg for the last 18 months with absolutely no probs, highly recommend it.


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Dec 2012)

samboco said:


> I have been using an up adjustable reg for the last 18 months with absolutely no probs, highly recommend it.



Yup up one is adjustable. But some others like easy etc not. So worth to check this otherwise they are fixed to a much higher pressure then eu standard regs. In the eu usually between 1.5-2 most of the aqua reductors and all supportive equipment is aligned with this. Asian reductors are fixed at 2.5-4! This not only test the tubing but break the seal on many glued bubble counters etc. after a time. Even the atomizers which designed for this high pressure can resist partially.


----------



## cqman (16 Jan 2013)

Check this TMc v2 Pressure Regulator Pro (big brand)(with solenoid valve and din477 connection for the Fire Extinguisher) all for £68  TMC V2 CO2 Pressure Regulator Pro - Surrey Pet Supplies
George Farmer from Practical Fishkeeping Mag used it and love it.
OR cheaper way TMC V2 PRESSURE REGULATOR DIN477 CONNECTION TMC V2 CO2 Pressure Regulator DIN477 connection at £26.
Then buy a solenoid valve here co2 Solenoid Valves in Pet Supplies | eBay at £17
Then just joint the co2 tube from the regulator out let  to the solenoid valve in let that all (if still not sure click here  CO2-magnetic Valve / Solenoid Valve Night Time Cut Off | eBay )  this is just a on and off valve for the co2.
Then buy the Fire Extinguisher here dead cheap Budget Co2 Fire Extinguishers.  Achilles Fire Safety
under £17 for 2 kg and £27 for 5kg free del.
A lot cheap than your Easy Aqua one from Aqua Essentials.


----------

